# brewers yeast & garlic....the best!



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have had rocky and oscar on brewers yeast and garlic for a little over 2 months now. this stuff is amazing! their coats are so shiny and soft, and they havent had a SINGLE flea or bug on them. when i used frontline plus (i stopped) after getting back from the park or beach they would always have fleas on them...not anymore! and its a TON cheaper than and topical flea meds  just wanted to let everyone know!! 
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Brewers-Yeast-Garlic-Tabs/999045.aspx


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

That sounds great. I'm glad you're having such success. But I'm confused because I've read that garlic is toxic for dogs.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

not according to this:
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/garlic_for_dogs.html


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tiffany, I guess you use those tablets you gave the link to...but do you think that plain garlic cloves and maybe nutritional yeast (instead of brewers) would work the same?

I've heard that garlic has some benefits before, but I've also heard that it is really bad for dogs, so I don't know which to believe. Is it garlic that can cause anemia, or am I thinking of something else? The last time I took my dog to the Vet they said he was slightly anemic, so if garlic is a cause, I wouldn't want to use it. I am interested though, so I guess I need to read up on it some more.

By the way, that recipe sounds like it would taste horrendous...but because of that I'm sure it probably works. It sounds like it's for both humans and dogs, is that right?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i dont buy those exact tablets bc i can get the "four paws- brewers yeast & garlic" brand at my local pet supply store. but i have ordered a lot of other things from only natural pet, thats why i put up the link. 

to answer you others questions, i found this online:
"*Concerns that garlic is toxic for Cats and Dogs:*
There are studies which claim that garlic can be toxic to dogs and cats. Garlic contains thiosulphate, which can cause “Heinz Factor” or hemolytic anemia. This condition could cause circulating blood cells to burst. There is a large amount of controversy whether garlic contains enough thiosulphate to be a concern. The key is to introduce the garlic to your pet’s diet slowly and only feed the animals small amounts daily. If you follow these guidelines the benefits greatly outweigh the risks. Begin with a ¼ of the full dose and increase slowly. Watch your pet closely for any unusual behavior. Symptoms of hemolytic anemia can develop in a few hours or up to a few days. These symptoms include: diarrhea, loss of appetite, weakness, depression and vomiting. If anemia progresses, the dog’s urine could show red pigment from damaged blood cells. 
The chemistry of garlic changes during different preparations. Dehydrated garlic is the safest way to supplement your cat and dog because it contains very little allicin. 
As I mentioned above, *please consult your veterinaria*n before giving your pets dehydrated garlic powder."
http://www.hoodrivergarlic.com/pets.htm

i havent had any problems with it, my dogs and my bf's parents doxie is on it and they are all doing better than ever!!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, you are awesome!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww youre very welcome!!


----------

